# white sand and fake corals in gta ?



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I stumbled across this board while researching about discus; great site!!

Anyway I am building a 90 gallon tank for a community of guppies, platties, tetras and probably 4-6 discuss. I want it to be a marine theme so I've been gathering decors for it. Thing is, i couldn't find any false life like corals. May be you guys can point me to the right place. 

btw, i just bought 3 bags of 20lb/bag white sand at bigal and oh man ain't they expensive! and i am still short 3 bags. They are unopened so any cheaper store in the gta i can find white sand?


cheers


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Please don't faux marine discus.
Also if you have aragonite not silica it'll make the pH too high.
Discus are sensitive and fragile, and deserve better. No offense intended.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

dukebbb said:


> Hi everyone.
> I stumbled across this board while researching about discus; great site!!
> 
> Anyway I am building a 90 gallon tank for a community of guppies, platties, tetras and probably 4-6 discuss. I want it to be a marine theme so I've been gathering decors for it. Thing is, i couldn't find any false life like corals. May be you guys can point me to the right place.
> ...


Checkout this link it talks about the different kinds of sand -

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/sand.php


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you need white sand, get pool filter sand from a pool store, or silica blasting sand.


----------

